# What does a sweet potato look like?



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, so I keep having his argument with MIL that sweet potatos are lighter in color than a yam. She keeps telling me that the sweet potato is the darker orange one of the two. I bought what was labelled sweet potato at my supermarket (they had both) and it was a very mellow yellow color. We have started ds on foods and his first was banana and his second was sweet potato. I need to give him the sweet potato for another 3 days and dh threw out the stuff I had already prepared so he's getting me some more. Anyway, I go to my pantry for back up baby food (I'm trying to stay away from jared baby food) and find some sweet potato, but it's bright orange!

Which is which? It's driving me crazy. I thought the sweet potato was thinner in shape and pale yellow in color, while the yam is thicker in shape and orange in color. Please clear it up for me.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

A Yam is a root vegetable from Africa that can grow to 3' in length. What is generally found in grocery stores in this country are all Sweet Potatoes, of various varieties and thus shades of orange/yellow. Some grocers for reasons I no longer remember started calling them yams, but that's botanically inaccurate.


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

T

Cjr I have a pm for you please empty some space for me!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

and yams come in many colors such as purple. they were called this to distinguish the louisiana orange garnet type sps from the dryer, mealier yellow ones (which i prefer; oh, but i reallly like the white japanese ones.) suse


----------



## smeta (Dec 15, 2001)

I think there's definately a taste difference between the paler sweet potatoes and darker 'yams' (you are right cjr...not your mil!!). I like the lighter one's much better.


----------

